# Some new trailer fab work



## SDiver40 (Mar 8, 2009)

After hauling the last load of big logs I knew I had to make some changes to the trailer. I braced up the tail gate some and installed some larger ( heaver )corner post. Added a place to put a pully so I could pull to the center and lift the log and give the gate some much needed relief. I put everything on pull pin so I could remove the top piece and still use the trailer for other things.
Next i'll add a couple braces with pull pins from the sides to the top piece near the pully to give the cross bar some help with support. 

Dragging log






Lifting log





stacking logs


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

I like that, I use a car trailer for hauling logs and have been thinking about the same thing but I want to have a lift point in the middle also to get the logs on top of each other. I use a 8000lb winch to pull mine, what are you pulling them with?


----------



## SDiver40 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm using an 8700 lb winch. to pull the logs. The logs above didnt really strain the winch at all. Once you get logs up around 30in across then it starts working it a good deal. But the pully seemed to help a lot because it gives it a slight lifting as it pulls.
The pic below was 32 in across and I didnt have the pully then.


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

That's some pretty big ones, that's probably the biggest I've had on mine, I have some pictures if my friend will ever send them to me.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Mar 9, 2009)

SDiver40,
That looks great! I have a 5x10 trailer and was thinking about putting a winch on it too. After seeing how you fabbed the overhanging piece on the rear, that is exactly the setup that I need to be able to lift large logs onto my trailer. With a setup similar to yours I will be able to use the trailer for other things.


----------



## SDiver40 (Mar 9, 2009)

WV
I'm glad I could give you some ideas on how you want yours set up. Mine has been trial and error all the way. BUT this set up seems to be doing what I want it to do so far. 
Like RFTree said, it would be nice to have a way to lift them in the middle so you could double stake the logs. I may have to work on that later and see what I can come up with. For now i'm going to haul wood before it gets too hot. 
When both of you start making changes, post some pics. IT might give us all ( me ) some ideas.
Tom


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 9, 2009)

SDiver40 said:


> WV
> I'm glad I could give you some ideas on how you want yours set up. Mine has been trial and error all the way. BUT this set up seems to be doing what I want it to do so far.
> Like RFTree said, it would be nice to have a way to lift them in the middle so you could double stake the logs. I may have to work on that later and see what I can come up with. For now i'm going to haul wood before it gets too hot.
> When both of you start making changes, post some pics. IT might give us all ( me ) some ideas.
> Tom


once I get all the crap off mine I'll get started on it.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

I was going to do the same thing to my trailer ceptin one thing... its only 8 feet long and rated to 3k. I don't want to do the work to a substandard trailer. I just us it to haul the dingo and some tools, plywood and its maxed right there. 

The concept seems to work like a charm, nice work. Good thinking to make the cross bar removalable of course.


----------



## captndavie (Nov 19, 2012)

SDiver40,

Nice trailer. How do you unload?


----------



## pete_86 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice job, would you be able to comment on how you attatched your top cross member to the uprights? I see it looks like you capped your square tubing good idea to keep bees out of it. I was considering doing similar to a trailer and mounting my cross member to the rear of the uprights. That way the pulling force pulls bar tight and pins only have to be strong enough to keep bar for lifting upwards. I've been trying to think how you did your's, almost like a notch cut into tubing and it's slid over the uprights. I don't know if I have a way to notch other than a torch. Thanks for info!


----------



## SDiver40 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello Pete 86 & Captndavie
I dont know how I missed your other questions, but i'll try to answer them now.
The up right is setting in a notched out piece of channel. ( Square tubing ) I then drilled holes the the channel and the 2in tubing so a 6in pull pin would go thru it.
That way I didnt have to worry about it coming out under pressure or bouncing out.
To unload I have a long chain up in a tree. About 20ft up over head. I hook the pulley to the chain and then pull the cable back to the trailer.
This way i get double the pulling power PLUS it has a lifting action on the logs. They will slid right out and if you have a bit of help, you can double stack once they get
to the tree and start lifting upwards.
I notched my tubing with a 4 1/2 grinder using a cut off wheel. A torch will be faster and easier. BUT I dont have one so I have to make due with the grinder
Hope this helps some
Thanks Tom


----------

